# Phone showing wrong data usage



## PC person

I have a Moto G phone and here is a picture of the usage from last Saturday, when I sign into my account online here

https://login.vzw.com/cdsso/public/c/logout



This is what is shows me under settings for the usage for that day



Yes, it says it may be different from what my carrier has, but since my phone keeps data usage for both wi-fi and when I'm using my carrier's data (non-wifi) it should be even more. I called Verizon and the reason they say it's out of Sync is that sometimes there is a delay in updating the information to my phone.

But, why is there a delay? If my phone records all data and the apps using the data as it happens it should be perfectly accurate shouldn't it? It doesn't need verizon to tell it what it's used. I need to know what apps have used which data (and I need to know what I've downloaded, and how much data that used) I use apps such as Uber and need to know how much data it's used

I don't like the two bracket method of having to enclose the day (which I can not zoom in on or even see the dates until the brackets are set) I'd like something when I could click on a day on calendar and/or time range to see what data I've used.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Is there anybody else on your phone plan?


----------



## PC person

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is there anybody else on your phone plan?


No, just me. It's just important I see the right data (and for the right apps) because I need to know what's eating up my data.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Then follow the readings from Verizon as that is what Verizon will use for billing you.


----------



## PC person

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Then follow the readings from Verizon as that is what Verizon will use for billing you.


But that doesn't tell me the specific data each app has used.


----------



## sobeit

PC person said:


> But that doesn't tell me the specific data each app has used.


basically you are out of luck if you want accurate realtime information for your apps. Your phone does not have access to all data info.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's either a Motorola problem or the stock version of Android isn't great at keeping track.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Theres a disclaimer on some service providers data plans that states that different phones may not record accurate data usage and you should always login into your billing account and check usage there. Most phone company actually provide an app that logins into your account to download the information.


----------



## PC person

sobeit said:


> basically you are out of luck if you want accurate realtime information for your apps. Your phone does not have access to all data info.


Why couldn't it keep track of all the data as I use it? Why doesn't it have access to all of it? You carrier keeps some hidden from you, perhaps?


----------



## PC person

Figured the phone would be the best place to see the data as all data usage occurs on the phone (I have a plan with just my phone) and it could record it as I am using it.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Your phone might not keep track of failed packets or collisions. When sending data over the airwaves theres always a chance that the data packets could degrade to a point that it has to be resent or a collision could occur at which point the data packet will also need to be resent again. Even if you have high latency it could cause a time-out at the end-point which would result in the end-point requesting the packets again.

Even if a packet fails to reach its destination as far as im aware you charged for it.


----------

